# Deep Sleep and Apps



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I really want to use apps like the My Tesla Alexa Skill and Wear for Tesla. Unfortunately, both fail most of the time due to communication errors reaching the car. The only way I can get either to work is by connecting to the car with the phone app first to wake it up, which of course defeats the purpose.

Does anyone know if this is just a timeout issue? Does the Model 3 take a lot longer to wake up and these app vendors should just increase their timeouts? Or does anyone know if there a new API for the Model 3 that they need to call first to wake the car up?

I'd really love to be able to use these, so any thoughts would be appreciated. If anyone has any info I'm happy to try and provide feedback to the developers and get this fixed.

Cheers!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> I really want to use apps like the My Tesla Alexa Skill and Wear for Tesla. Unfortunately, both fail most of the time due to communication errors reaching the car. The only way I can get either to work is by connecting to the car with the phone app first to wake it up, which of course defeats the purpose.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is just a timeout issue? Does the Model 3 take a lot longer to wake up and these app vendors should just increase their timeouts? Or does anyone know if there a new API for the Model 3 that they need to call first to wake the car up?


Most Tesla API calls will fail if the car is asleep, so a well-designed application should gracefully handle the case where the car is asleep, rather than simply assume that the car is always awake.

The API does include an explicit "wake" command that the Tesla App calls on startup if the car is asleep... when you open the Tesla app and see "waking up" at the bottom, the app is sending this exact command. Any app or third-party service should always call "wake" prior to sending any subsequent commands, as there is no downside to calling "wake" on a car that is already awake.

In case you're curious, there's more info on the Tesla Owner API in this thread: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-owner-api-and-car-data.9140/

...and a few examples of using TeslaFi scheduling to automate their cars (via the API) in this thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/using-teslafi-to-add-features-whats-your-favorite.9592/


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! Again, awesome @Bokonon ! I'll post this information in the forum thread for the My Tesla skill. I'll also see if I can find a way to reach out to the developer of Wear for Tesla.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Also,

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/m3-randomly-goes-into-deep-sleep-state.7198/
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/how-often-does-your-screen-power-off.10015

If your car is in the 'crash' off state then it may take upwards of 10 minutes to randomly boot and communicate with the API wake command. I find this is my problem even using the stock tesla app.
Some have noted a workaround where they use teslafi or the like to intentionally wake the car every few minutes to stop it ever going to sleep.


----------



## Daniel Castro (Oct 6, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> I really want to use apps like the My Tesla Alexa Skill and Wear for Tesla. Unfortunately, both fail most of the time due to communication errors reaching the car. The only way I can get either to work is by connecting to the car with the phone app first to wake it up, which of course defeats the purpose.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is just a timeout issue? Does the Model 3 take a lot longer to wake up and these app vendors should just increase their timeouts? Or does anyone know if there a new API for the Model 3 that they need to call first to wake the car up?
> 
> ...


Wear for Tesla developer reaching out.

I'll be releasing a new version on the upcoming weeks and you shouldn't have this issue anymore. I'm sure that your Tesla is just like mine that it takes a sweet time to wake up and I've been working on that.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Daniel Castro said:


> Wear for Tesla developer reaching out.
> 
> I'll be releasing a new version on the upcoming weeks and you shouldn't have this issue anymore. I'm sure that your Tesla is just like mine that it takes a sweet time to wake up and I've been working on that.


Oh wow, awesome @Daniel Castro ! Really cool of you to drop in and let us know. I look forward to testing the new release!


----------



## Daniel Castro (Oct 6, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Oh wow, awesome @Daniel Castro ! Really cool of you to drop in and let us know. I look forward to testing the new release!


New release is out!


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Daniel Castro said:


> New release is out!


Oh this is AWESOME Daniel! So much better!! And I love the new Stats pane in the top swipe-down. Seriously great work, and thank you for spending time to make this work right with our Model 3. I'm going to go update my review of the app _right now_.

I have one (hopefully minor) thing I'd like to request for a future update. Any chance you could make the Stats panel scroll with the digital crown a.k.a. rotary input? Here's some sample code.


----------



## Daniel Castro (Oct 6, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Oh this is AWESOME Daniel! So much better!! And I love the new Stats pane in the top swipe-down. Seriously great work, and thank you for spending time to make this work right with our Model 3. I'm going to go update my review of the app _right now_.
> 
> I have one (hopefully minor) thing I'd like to request for a future update. Any chance you could make the Stats panel scroll with the digital crown a.k.a. rotary input? Here's some sample code.


Thank you! And yes, that sounds good!


----------

